# Comprobador inverter



## celtronics2011 (Nov 7, 2018)

Hola buenas noches.
Alguien  me oriente  en la  fabricación de  un comprobador de salida a compresor para equipos inverter. 


IMG-5840


Inverter Phase Check
algunos manuales para hacerse una idea


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2018)

Tienes el esquema, cual sería el problema?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Tienes el esquema, cual sería el problema?



lista de materiales:
*Por que ese tipo de resistencias?*  las ceramicas no arden con llama y las de carbon de menos de 2 Watt no siempre soportan los 350v o mas que puede aparecer en algun inverter y por rotura de dielectrico o aislamiento se quemaran destruyendo tambien los led .
los capacitores  valor comercial.
los led de que potencia .
el comprobador varia los componentes  segun la potencia del compresor? se pienza  uzar asta  compresores de 2hp


Por otro lado , sería factible con la electrónica de nuestros días ; se podría hacer un comprobador de compresores uno para AC y otro para DC de fácil uso , para el día a día ?


AC200-240V~50Hz,220V~60Hz | Recipro Compressor | Samsung Business Global


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 8, 2018)

El comprobador del inveter del que hablamos , es un comprobador rapido con el que se puedes determinar si falla la placa electronica.
gogleando encotre el circuito






variador de velocidad


----------



## capitanp (Nov 8, 2018)

no veo la diferencia de usar 3 lamparas de 50W en Triángulo (Delta)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> no veo la diferencia de usar 3 lamparas de 50W en Triángulo (Delta)


La diferencia es obvia, *"No es cool o *_*guay"   *_(Dependiendo de la localización geográfica)


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 8, 2018)

Los capacitores de 10 nF em paralelo con los LEDs son necesario?



capitanp dijo:


> no veo la diferencia de usar 3 lamparas de 50W en Triángulo (Delta)



Me parece que ya lo capté y entendí su comentario , se podria usar  focos de 50w en triángulo delta , lo mas simple de lo simple mas no hay !!!!
Los focos indicarían el estado de la tarjeta electrónica.
Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Nov 9, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Me parece que ya lo capte y entendí su comentario , se podria usar  focos de 50w en tringulo delta , lo mas simple de lo simple mas no hay !!!!
> los focos indicarian en estado de la tarjeta elecctronica
> saludos




hasta le meterian un poco de carga a las IGBT's


----------



## miglo (Dic 19, 2018)

Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente, bueno dos preguntas, 1ª- El comprobador, si lo conecto a los tres bornes del compresor para ver si esta estropeado me indica la falla o si puede haber alguna fuga a toma de tierra?, 2ª- puedo entender que si desconecto el compresor y en triangulo coloco 3 lamparas se puede, mas-menos, averiguar si puede estar la placa averiada?.

Por otro lado como se puede, si es que se puede, saber si el componente donde estan los IGBTs esta averiado, o no se puede?

Digo esto por que tengo un aire acondiciona Daikyn y me salta el automatico, cuando desconecto la toma de tierra no salta pero tampoco funciona. 

En el mando sale la indicacion de que es fallo de comunicacion, en el split, si lo conecto solo no salta, pero si  desconecto el split y conecto solo el compresor entonces si salta,  digo todo esto por que comprar la placa nueva me sale mas varato que me lo reparen, pero si es el compresor entonces ya no me interesa la reparacion.  

Gracias y haber si alguien me puede orientar un poco, por cierto el integrado de inverter es un MITSUBISHI-PS21563-P


----------



## celtronics2011 (Dic 27, 2018)

miglo dijo:


> Hola a todos, mi pregunta es la siguiente, bueno dos preguntas, 1ª- El comprobador, si lo conecto a los tres bornes del compresor para ver si esta estropeado me indica la falla o si puede haber alguna fuga a toma de tierra?, 2ª- puedo entender que si desconecto el compresor y en triangulo coloco 3 lamparas se puede, mas-menos, averiguar si puede estar la placa averiada?.
> 
> Por otro lado como se puede, si es que se puede, saber si el componente donde estan los IGBTs esta averiado, o no se puede?
> 
> ...


Hola compresor es lo mas caro del aire acondicionado , se me ocurre aisle el conexionado electrico del compresor  , verifique en escala ohmios ( O.L) en el multimetro en cada uno de sus terminales   con respecto a tierra . si cumple esto el compresor puede estar biem y no esta aterrizado a tierra.
compresor minuto 4:33


----------



## miglo (Ene 1, 2019)

celtronics2011 gracias por contestar, te agradezco el video pero en el se habla, o asi lo veo yo, de un compresor de alterna, el que yo tengo es de continua con IGBTs que hacen la funcio de U-V-W, pero te puedo decir que comprobado los 3 devanados y no marcan fuga alguna a tierra y la medida de resistencia entre ellos es correcta, por lo que me hace sospechar que pueda ser la placa, aunque lo que me tienen un poco desorientado es que salta el automatico y cuando quito la toma de tierra ya no salta, aunque tampoco funciona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2019)

miglo dijo:


> celtronics2011 gracias por contestar, te agradezco el video pero en el se habla, o asi lo veo yo, de un compresor de alterna, *el que yo tengo es de continua con IGBTs que hacen la funcio de U-V-W*, pero te puedo decir que comprobado los 3 devanados y no marcan fuga alguna a tierra y la medida de resistencia entre ellos es correcta, por lo que me hace sospechar que pueda ser la placa, aunque lo que me tienen un poco desorientado es que salta el automatico y cuando quito la toma de tierra ya no salta, aunque tampoco funciona.


Lo que tienes es un compresor de *alterna "trifásico"*, comandado por un inverter con IGBT´s.

Para controlar si realmente existen fugas a tierra necesitas un *Megger.*
Un simple multímetro no será suficiente.

Otra posibilidad es que la fuga se encuentre en el filtro de línea de la placa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2019)

Si es de los que el motor funciona  con cerca de 220V trifásica generada por el inverter , podrías  hacer la prueba de conectar un capacitor de aceite de unos 100 uF por 400 Vac entre dos fases y conectarlo a línea entre la fase que quedó sola y un extremo del capacitor , como se hace habitualmente para hacer andar un motor trifásico con monofásica , ojo que no sabrás el sentido de giro y tendrá menos fuerza , pero creo servirá para ver que pasa. Hablo del motor solo , para probar motor.

P.D.: Creo que no se podría porque están en estrella


----------



## miglo (Ene 3, 2019)

Gracias DOSMETROS, y gracias Fogonazo, creo que voy a seguir un poco el consejo de Fogonazo, de hecho estoy comprobando la placa, mirare lo que me indica sobre los filtros, por otro lado miraré lo del Megger a ver que es por que tengo localizada una placa nueva por tan solo unos 100€, asi si puedo descartar el compresor puedo comprar la placa nueva.
Tengo que decir que tengo dos aires acondicionados idénticos y le doy vueltas a la idea de hacer el cambio de placas para salir de dudas aunque tengo miedo por si fuese el compresor y me estropease la placa buena del otro, que opináis de ésta idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2019)

Y , es un enorme riesgo a correr


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2019)

miglo dijo:


> Gracias DOSMETROS, y gracias Fogonazo, creo que voy a seguir un poco el consejo de Fogonazo, de hecho estoy comprobando la placa, mirare lo que me indica sobre los filtros, por otro lado miraré lo del Megger a ver que es por que tengo localizada una placa nueva por tan solo unos 100€, asi si puedo descartar el compresor puedo comprar la placa nueva.
> Tengo que decir que tengo dos aires acondicionados idénticos y le doy vueltas a la idea de hacer el cambio de placas para salir de dudas aunque tengo miedo por si fuese el compresor y me estropease la placa buena del otro, que opináis de ésta idea?


*¡ No guta idea !*


----------

